# minute mount plow fit minute mount 2 receiver- transport only?



## tfsiii (Dec 17, 2008)

Need to reansport an older minnute mount plow (belt driven hydraulic) Can I use the mount /receivers on my Silverado, with the Minute mount 2 system? Again, this is just for moving plow , not fur use. Thanks -


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, as long as they are the same "size" frames. Your plates should be 29 1/8".

Once the plow is mounted, you can jack up the blade and short chain it. 

Just don't try this at night, no lights.


----------



## tfsiii (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I measured my silverado, and the distance is 29 1/8 " as you noted. I measured the old f350 frame that this plow we want to move was on, and that seems to be just under 1/2 " more. The f350 is a going to be a parts truck, so we cannot use that truck .thanks again for the response.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

That measurement will still work,in a perfect world it should be 29 1/8 +or- an1/8,i've seen way further off and still working though.


----------



## thatlittleguy? (Sep 22, 2010)

the question was posted on my behalf, thanks for the replies. It worked fine, but the 8 foot HD plow was def. too much for the half ton chevy truck. Got the plow home fine though.


----------

